# SUCHE: Ingenieur / Techniker Automatisierungstechnik (m/w)



## Quintarus (16 Dezember 2010)

Die EFTEC Engineering GmbH gehört zur weltweit tätigen EMS-EFTEC  Gruppe, einem Unternehmensbereich des schweizerischen EMS-CHEMIE  Konzerns.           Wir haben unseren Standort in Markdorf, einer  attraktiven kleinen Stadt in unmittelbarer Nähe des Bodensees. Wir sind  für die Entwicklung, den Vertrieb und den Aufbau von automatisierten  Applikationssystemen für die Bereiche Kleben, Schützen, Dichten und  Dämpfen in der Automobilindustrie zuständig.
 Zur Verstärkung unseres Teams suchen wir ab sofort eine/n
*Ingenieur / Techniker Automatisierungstechnik (m/w) Kennziffer 1004
*
​           Ihr Aufgabengebiet


Softwareerstellung auf den gängigen SPS-Systemen
Entwicklung von Visualisierungssystemen (Intouch, WinCC flexible)
Inbetriebnahme der Systeme im Hause und beim Kunden
Organisation und Durchführung von Kundenschulungen
Übernahme von Projektverantwortung
 Ihr Profil


Studium der Ingenieurwissenschaften oder Technikerausbildung mit Schwerpunkt Automatisierungs-/Elektrotechnik, Informatik
Konzeptionelle Fähigkeiten und Organisationsgeschick
Gute Englischkenntnisse
Bereitschaft zur Reisetätigkeit im In-und Ausland
 Wir bieten Ihnen eine spannende Aufgabe in einem expandierenden und internationalen Umfeld und freuen uns, Sie kennenzulernen.








EFTEC Engineering GmbH, D-88677 Markdorf
www.eftec.ch 

​Anschrift und Ansprechpartner sowie die möglichkeit zu Onlinebewerbung können Sie folgendem Link entnehmen:
http://eftec.ch/index.cfm?id=1244


​


----------



## Quintarus (3 Januar 2011)

Beitrag noch aktuell!


----------

